# First Response Ambulance in Inwood, NY



## emt seeking first job (Jul 14, 2010)

Does anyone know if this company has a Brooklyn location?

I see the buses everywhere in Brooklyn. Is it a contract site someplace.

Please either PM or post here.

I dont feel comfortable calling and asking....

I submitted an application a few weeks back.


----------



## 46Young (Jul 14, 2010)

http://www.firstresponseamb.com/about.html

The only location that the site shows is at Inwood. They started back in 2002 or 2003, while I was still working for Hunter. They're probably in Brooklyn a lot as this is where their contracts are, I would think.

Back in the day, Hunter had contracts with most of the Rockaways and a good portion of Queens, so you won't see First Response as much. If you see one of their buses around, just ask them.

You could always call and ask, in an anonymous fashion. Have someone else call instead if you feel that wierd about it.


----------



## 46Young (Jul 14, 2010)

http://www.manta.com/c/mtmgrjz/first-response-ambulance

I found this, too.


----------

